# The Black Diamond Express in 1/29 scale.



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey everyone,
Im getting started on a new modeling project!
Modeling a passenger train with two locomotives and seven cars..
Gathering all the individual models has taken 13 years! 

I bought the USA Trains Alco PA's in 2004:










I bought two locomotives, an AA pair, because the real LV only had PA's, no PB's. And the Black Diamond in the diesel era was always hauled by two PA's. (some shorter LV passenger trains had an occasional single PA, but the norm was an AA set, and always an AA set on the Black Diamond.)

Then..I gradually built up the passenger car collection, one at a time..mostly used on Ebay, but I did buy a couple cars new..finding the Aristocraft baggage car and the USA trains LV coach were the biggest challenges..took me years of searching to find both of those..

but finally! last year, I got all seven car together!  and I ran them as a set for the first time a few months ago:



















(more photos of the trainset are on the webpage)

Six of the Seven cars will be stripped of paint, and re-painted LV.
and Four of the Seven will be heavily kitbashed! 
cut up and re-assembled in various configurations..
Three will end up shorter, and one longer.

I now have the webpage for the project up and running:

https://sites.google.com/site/scotlawrence/BDE129

this year, 2017, i want to get at least two of the cars done..im going to start with shortening the Baggage and the RPO, I'll work on both of them together, at the same time..
I will probably wait until all the cars are done before I paint..easier to paint them all at once.

This is easily my most ambitious modeling project yet!  im pretty excited about it..
the LV and I are both from the same hometown, Sayre PA.

I'll post here when I have updates, and keep the webpage updated too..

thanks,
Scot


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful engines and train!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott,
I very impressive project. We'll look forward to the action and seeing the final results.

I did look at your web site and I have one suggestion. Making new sides for that Solarium will be a big job. When we did our EBT coaches, we gave Alan at G.A.L. the drawings and he produced new laser-cut styrene sides. Much easier than cutting all those windows exactly to size yourself!


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello Scott, 
Thirteen years, really, so what's the rush? Just look at the results, the locomotives alone look fantastic with the whole set completed you're certainly going to have one stunning set.
What a great project and what a great credit to you for staying so focused on what you've wanted to achieve for so long.
I'm really looking forward to seeing your updates and if the coaches turnout anything like the locomotives the set will certainly be a show stopper.
Well done and thanks for sharing.
Cheers,


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks everyone! 



Pete Thornton said:


> Scott,
> 
> I did look at your web site and I have one suggestion. Making new sides for that Solarium will be a big job. When we did our EBT coaches, we gave Alan at G.A.L. the drawings and he produced new laser-cut styrene sides. Much easier than cutting all those windows exactly to size yourself!



hmm..thats a great idea!  i will have to check into that..
these days laser-cutters and 3D printers are making a lot of great modeling possible, and better, and easier, than it was only 5 to 10 years ago..i will definitely keep that in mind! that could be a great way to go for that car..thanks!

Scot


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's one nice consist, Scot... Very well done.... Very well done...


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Scot,
You know I'm a narrow gauge guy but I can sure appreciate the beauty and authenticity of your efforts. I'm surprised no one asked about the railway on which it is pictured. Viva Dave and Peter.
I hope I'll be invited to grease the rails of your new railway with my steamers.
Have fun,
Tom


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Sure looks like part of the old Ridge Road Station layout. Must be at the Garden Factory. Great project, Scot. Looking forward to the progress pictures.


-Kevin.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

ALCO's PA and FA units were one of the best industrial design for locomotives. Never dates and always look good.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Tom and Kevin,
yep, those photos were taken at Garden Factory, and there is one piece of the old Ridge Road Station layout there, the "gold mine"











Scott,
I agree! I love the PA's and the FA's..
Two PA's are back in the USA, one is being restored to operating condition..
(two more are still in Mexico musems..Four total existing PA's in the world, all four are original Santa Fe, then D&H)

Quite a few FA's still around..

Scot


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Scottychaos said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Tom and Kevin,
> yep, those photos were taken at Garden Factory, and there is one piece of the old Ridge Road Station layout there, the "gold mine"
> ...


scott, i got a brand new, seal FA-1 and FB-1 lehigh valley set. paid $145 for the pair!

they are good pullers.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> scott, i got a brand new, seal FA-1 and FB-1 lehigh valley set. paid $145 for the pair!
> 
> they are good pullers.


Nice!  I have a set too..

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Update!
Work on the RPO and the Baggage car has been started up again..
Today the disassembly of the two cars was completed, and the baggage doors from the two cars went into the 91% Alcohol dip to strip the paint from them.










Updates to the RPO and the Baggage car page were just made:

https://sites.google.com/site/scotlawrence/BDE129/bde-03

https://sites.google.com/site/scotlawrence/BDE129/bde-04

Next up, drawing out the lines for cutting the two cars..figuring out exactly where the cuts will be made..I think im going to attempt the cuts with a table saw..more to come..

thanks,
Scot


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Scott, That Solarium car will definitely be a lot of work. I made my Presidents car from an Accucraft coach but not much was left of the original car except the floor, frame, running gear and roof. Pete's suggestion of laser cutting or 3D printing sounds good to me. I will look forward to seeing your progress.


----------

